# First longhorn calf



## *Andi

Take two ... (storms) 

Well ... my hubby had his first Longhorn calf born today. :woohoo: Sassy (short for Sassafras ... because she can be a real "B" ... had her calf today... Just so you know ... we are under a severe thunderstorm warning.  It is coming down in buckets!!!

Well, Sassy didn't come in for dinner ... hubby and son went on walk about to find her. She was down in the bottom with her new baby. Baby was up and running around. :2thumb: (the way I like it!!!!)

Not sure if it gets a name or not ... but cute as a picture can be.  I hope she will bring "it" in come morning ... so I can post a picture.

On a side note had twin lambs born today also :2thumb:...

I love the homestead life!!!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pictures. How many longhorns do you have?


----------



## *Andi

We have eight longhorn, if you count the new calf.  Four more to calf ...  any time now/ later ... lol


----------



## UncleJoe

Our neighbor, with 600 acres, has about 80 longhorn. We had an old fashion, horseback rodeo last fall. Rounded them all up, ran them through chutes, put on ear tags, (no, they didn't get a hot-iron brand) photographed and vaccinated. Quite an experience.


----------



## *Andi

Mom and new baby ...


----------



## catsraven

Awwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## *Andi

She is cute as a button ...  I wached her about an hour today ... jumping, playing with anything she could find. lol

She wanted over with the baby goats so bad she could not stand it. She would go over to the fence and moo at them and they would answer... it was very cute and good for the soul.


----------



## gypsysue

Awwww, that's so cool! What a good life, to be able to see such things! Awesome!

How old are the calves when they begin getting their horns? 

Those are a couple of fine-looking cattle!


----------



## *Andi

Thanks gypsysue. 

They start growing horns within a month, from what I have read.


----------



## *Andi

They grow so fast ...  Update picture of Flash (Sundancers Flashy Lady per her papers. )


----------



## *Andi

One more ... she is so cute!


----------



## Meerkat

*Andi said:


> They grow so fast ...  Update picture of Flash (Sundancers Flashy Lady per her papers. )


 its so cute! I tried to save a bull,after $400 and fighting to hold it up,I accidently drowned it with feeding tube,no more cattle for me.They were kicking it and knocking it around at the cattle auction,so me and grandkids put it in back seat and took it home. It was 3 days old,it lived 4weeks.Named it Lucky Luke,it was not lucky,no more Luckys around here,he';s buried with all our other animals.


----------



## Meerkat

*Andi said:


> One more ... she is so cute!


 Will she keep her color or do they change?Not many white cows around.
:wave:


----------



## neldarez

she is gorgeous...actually they all are! She looks like the color of a light buckskin horse..........very nice. congrats! :congrat:


----------



## *Andi

Meerkat - Some calves will be almost completely white when born and become speckled as they shed and age ... I hope she holds the color she has now. She looks like a white parks cow.  The White Park is a breed of cattle that is white except for its points (ears, nose, eye area, feet and hooves, and teats); the points are usually black but may also be red.

We looked at the American White Parks before we got the longhorns, a very cool breed of cattle.

White Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But if she adds a bit of speckled color ... I'm alright with that also. :flower:


----------



## RevWC

Lamb and longhorn stew...mmmm...:nuts:


----------



## Jason

Andi-your cows are fine looking-healthy and happy. I also followed your link for the White Park cattle. Never heard of them but they're really neat looking cattle.


----------



## *Andi

Jason, the Parks were very cool but not as easy to come by as the Longhorns... or that is what my hubby said at the time, then we get a longhorn bull out of Waco, Texas. LOL 

Second calf on the ground. :2thumb: Little Bit (mom ) brought him in a little while ago. Tried to get a picture but it was getting dark. So I will try again in the morning.

Boys do not get names ... but my son has already started ... something about a team of oxen. LOL


----------



## *Andi

Bull calf ...


----------



## *Andi

And a third ... Welcome to the farm, Jasmine.


----------



## neldarez

Adorable...........baby anythings are so precious...........beautiful calves


----------



## *Andi

*New kid on the block*

New Bull calf ...


----------



## MsSage

awww so cute I love the black. How many are you waiting for this year? Did you breed your heifers from last year or are you going to wait till this year?


----------



## Jason

NICE! My neighbors just had their first ever calf the other day. They have a 3 year old Jersey named Star, who had a gorgeous little heiffer named Twinkle (little Star). Both are fine and my neighbors are like doting grandparents. Such a cool thing to see.


----------



## Davarm

My grandfather raised longhorns until he got too old to care for them, he had tears in his eyes when the last trailer rolled off with the last of them.


----------



## neldarez

*Andi said:


> New Bull calf ...


beautiful baby, makes you grin looking at them!


----------



## *Andi

He is a looker...  

Flash, the heifer that started this thread will not go to the new bull pen lot till late winter or early next year.

In general longhorns are great while with the dairy bulls I would not go in the lot without gun in hand. (no joke) Waco and Firecracker are fine. My husband has brought two calves down to the feed area with the bull watching. They both did watch but never once made a bad move. 

I have watched as they made the circle of love ... So very cool! And they each take a turn babysitting ... even the bull. They are true the "gentle giants" of the cattle world.

But don't let that out ... most of the folks around here will not go anywhere near them. lol


----------



## *Andi

The calves are having a fit ... hubby said it was time to wean the first calfs off ... I told him the signs were not right... but he said he had the time. :gaah:

So the calves are bawling and their moms are bawling ...which makes the dogs bark ... :gaah:

Going to be one of those nights ...


----------



## *Andi

Hmmm ... How did that happen? lol Our newest little girl.


----------



## *Andi

And a new bull calf... He is so cute!


----------



## Dakine

very cool! wish I had the land to start that


----------



## CapnJack

Great pictures


----------

